# 2014



## muro ami (Aug 19, 2012)

is there a new fishing guide released yet..??


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

2013 is, 2014 will be next year.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Here's a link to the 2013 regs:

http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/


----------



## muro ami (Aug 19, 2012)

EdB said:


> Here's a link to the 2013 regs:
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/


thanks., thanks..,,


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

muro ami said:


> is there a new fishing guide released yet..??


There should be copies at every location that sells licenses, at least copies of the 2013 guide. Or look at the on-line version at the link that someone posted.


----------

